# Jewel... found with her decesased owner



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

More About Jewel
Meet Jewel a 2 year old long haired female German shepherd. Jewel's story is a very sad one. She was given as gift to a woman that was diagnosed with cancer. So Jewel spent the first two years of her life with no human contact other than her owner, and no socialization with other dogs. Jewel's owner passed away suddenly and Jewel was left with her dead owner for several days scared and alone. The police were called in and Jewel was taken to the local shelter. Shepherds Hope was called in to help Jewel. She is now safe in a foster home and getting used to be with people and animals. She is doing great considering her tough start. She loves people and is quite outgoing, giving lots of kisses. She loves attention. She is also tolerant of dogs and is learning to actually be a dog. She's even starting to play with other dogs. Jewel is learning her basic commands and walks like a dream on the leash which is her favorite pass time. She was recently spayed and had a very difficult time of it. She developed a bad infection so we are taking it slow and she is on antibiotics and pain killers but she is a trooper. We are hoping that she will be well enough to go to her forever home very soon. Jewel has all her shots and is heartworm negative. If you are interested in this very sweet girl, you can contact Donna J. at Shepherds Hope Rescue at [email protected]. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14306520

Folks she's served her days in [heck] and did it with loyalty.. she needs a home and someone to love. I'd send it to Hayden if he hadn't found Sheeba!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

what a beauty!!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh she is absolutely GORGEOUS! If only if only if only I could take her!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Windwalker18Folks she's served her days in [heck]










are people allowed to say Heaven?? But "the other place" is now know as HECK??









That's taking censorship a step too far now isn't it??


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

she is just one of the most beautiful dogs! sad to hear about the situation though.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Another example of our resilient breed....... she is lovely, and I hope she finds a wonderful home soon. ( Richard, now that Sheba is staying in CA what about this girl? Hint,hint......)

_______________________________________-
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Very beautiful dog. Wish I could take her!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Absolutely STUNNING!! I wish I could take her too!!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

She is beautiful.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

She's beautiful! I hope she finds her furever home soon!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's gorgeous. Yeah those sensors changing our words again... Question is, if they can do that, why can't they fix my frapping typos?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

(did you guys happen to see Cruz?)
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14306495

Two gorgeous lh's here!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree, Cruz is gorgeous!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! I'm sure she gave her owner so much solace while suffering from cancer. Now it's someone else's turn to give this girl solace while she mourns the loss of her human and learns to be socialized. Can anyone help her?


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

She is an angel who deserves a special home.


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

I tried to inquire about adopting her from her foster, but they will only adopt to in-state residents.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Dania DWhat a beautiful girl! I'm sure she gave her owner so much solace while suffering from cancer. Now it's someone else's turn to give this girl solace while she mourns the loss of her human and learns to be socialized. Can anyone help her?


Agree with this statement.

AND what is up with the instate residents?









I LOVE LH! She is gorgeous, and so is Cruz!


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, they will not adopt to anyone out of state - no exceptions. What a real bummer.


----------

